# Broken Elbow: Hardware Removal



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey all

June 09 I broke my elbow:










Then I had to go through an Olecranon Process (K-wire fixation).










All healed well and for the most part I was able to ride normally again. The thing that bothered me was that the two rods in my elbow stuck out and it made wearing clothing and elbow pads uncomfortable at certain angles of extension.

So I finally had the follow-up surgery to remove the hardware, and I am so glad to get rid of the metal in me. The doc was reluctant, but I was able to whine long enough to keep the said hardware. 










Super excited and just thought I would share, keep safe all.

Bryan D

PS - I was on my way to the bathroom when my girlfriend noticed they left on one of the sensors on my back!


----------



## AdamD79 (Apr 12, 2006)

That's a real break!!!


----------



## photorider (Dec 6, 2008)

I would demand the hardware too. You paid for it. Trophy!


----------

